# A little morning tail



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I really only get a chance to fish the mornings any more so I try and go when I can. I would have loved to go one afternoon but just could squeeze it in my schedule. 
First place I checked out had a solid fish pushing a small wake in about 12" of water. I flipped a fly out to him and he slammed it on the second strip. I had the line pinched in my finger and he actually burnt the skin off my finger. Man it hurt. He was real solid fish and he got me way down in my backing. 
Snapped a quick picture and went on fishing. 









The bottom fell out of the sky and I worked my way back to the ramp. On the way back I came across several fish that had the tops of their heads and tails out of the water. They were working this grass and it was quite the show watching these fish chase bait in more grass than water. I couldn't get close enough to cast cause the mud was so soft. I had a shot at one and blew it. I draped my fly line right across his back. Took a few pictures of some tailers and called it a day.























I am gonna try and fish one day after work. The tide and weather is gonna have them chewing!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are some excellent pics, very cool.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice red on the fly! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Great looking fish! Also, I have that exact same 9' 9WT Lefty Kreh TFO. It's my favorite rod for reds!


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Last night I went out for about an hour leading up to sunset. As I was walking the shore to my wade in point, I flushed a couple of 20+ Red Fish in inches of water (about 4 inches) up in the weeds; I'm talking right on the shoreline. My best guess is they were after crabs as I saw tons of small blue crabs along the shore in the grass. There was so much floating grass and junk that I couldn't get a good cast when they came back in about a half an hour later. I'll be after them this weekend!


----------

